# R.Benedicta-Pampa Hermosa egg problem



## blackpiranha (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi, froggers.

I got a 2.2 group of Pampa Hermosa last year. They had already started breeding for 5 months already. Unlike Shuchushuyaku, Pampa Hermosa are sporadic breeders ( each clutch may have 2 or 3 ) . The problem is only 1 egg getting fertilized each time . 

I saw the males fighting a few times. 

Are they the species that do well in group ? Should I separate them in pairs?

I dont know if they have the same behavior as Tincs ( the female try to prevent fertilization of another female)?
)


----------



## chamsRawesome (May 14, 2014)

Ya if they are fighting I would either separate them into two individual pairs like you had mentioned or provide a bigger enclosure to keep their stress levels down and will help boost their egg production. How big is your enclosure now?


----------



## blackpiranha (Jun 1, 2013)

chamsRawesome said:


> Ya if they are fighting I would either separate them into two individual pairs like you had mentioned or provide a bigger enclosure to keep their stress levels down and will help boost their egg production. How big is your enclosure now?


Its 50cm*40cm*45cm . so I think its around 20 gallon .


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I have a 1.2 trio and would say their clutches have been 4-6 eggs. I keep mostly those small condiment cups with water on the floor of the tank and leave the parents to transport. They have seemed to ignore film cans placed higher in the tank, as well as bromeliads. Although they could be sneaking some by me! Currently I have 4 tads in those cups that were all dropped within a few days. 

Also a one point I had 5 offspring growing up in a regular 10 gallon and when it came time to catch them for their new owner, I found both fertile eggs and newly emerged tadpoles. 

My thoughts for you would be to ask what supplements you are using?


----------



## blackpiranha (Jun 1, 2013)

srrrio said:


> I have a 1.2 trio and would say their clutches have been 4-6 eggs. I keep mostly those small condiment cups with water on the floor of the tank and leave the parents to transport. They have seemed to ignore film cans placed higher in the tank, as well as bromeliads. Although they could be sneaking some by me! Currently I have 4 tads in those cups that were all dropped within a few days.
> 
> Also a one point I had 5 offspring growing up in a regular 10 gallon and when it came time to catch them for their new owner, I found both fertile eggs and newly emerged tadpoles.
> 
> My thoughts for you would be to ask what supplements you are using?


Hi,srrrio

Thanks for these helpful information . I use calcium plus each time feeding.with Vitamin A plus every week .Usually eggs laid on brom leaves. I dont know why your Hermosa dont like broms . Mine stay in the brom all day long


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Sounds like your on top of supplements. I do the same but normally Vit A once a month and Super pig and Dendrocare a few times a month.
Sorry I was probably not clear, mine also stay up in broms and lay clutches there as well. They transport tads to the containers on the floor of the enclosure .


----------



## blackpiranha (Jun 1, 2013)

srrrio said:


> Sounds like your on top of supplements. I do the same but normally Vit A once a month and Super pig and Dendrocare a few times a month.
> Sorry I was probably not clear, mine also stay up in broms and lay clutches there as well. They transport tads to the containers on the floor of the enclosure .


Have you ever pulled out the eggs before ? Do you always leave eggs in the tank until you find tadpoles been transported to the cups ? Have you seen any *white* eggs (not viable eggs)


Thanks


----------

